# IBS postpartum



## amyfloridagirl (Apr 29, 2004)

I had my 3rd baby in January, she was born 6 weeks early, and since then she has been hospitialized twice, the last time she almost died, but thank God she is fine now. Since her last hospitalization 2 months ago I have been having bad "D" again with severe cramping, it is so bad that I break out in a sweat when this is happening. I have also been suffering with anxiety due to this and now worry about having a IBS attack out in public. As soon as I eat I start having the cramping pains. I don't know if this is related to stress or from hormones re-adjusting from having the baby. Has anyone experienced this or know what I can do to stop it. I have been taking ativan for the anxiety before I go out, but it doesn't always help. I would love to go to the doctor's but no longer have any medical insurance.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Have you tried controlling with just Immodium AD? I've found that it usually helps with my D as long as I take it before a meal. I know what you mean about the anxiety, it ALWAYS makes my D worse. I would try the Immodium if you haven't yet and see if it works. I usually take 2 or 3 pills before a meal. Also, does it seem like foods trigger it? You might want to try a bland diet for a bit and see if things change. Try eating rice, applesauce and bananas-- bland foods can sometimes make a difference.Glad to hear your baby is doing well! What is her name?


----------



## amyfloridagirl (Apr 29, 2004)

My newest daughters name is Madison. I have tried the immodium but I don't want to get to the point that I need it everyday. I had that problem before. Yesterday no "D" so I am hopeing that maybe it is starting to get better. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

What a pretty baby name!I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your D starts to get better. I know whenever I'm anxious my D gets worse. Have you tried some relaxation techniques? Depending on your budget maybe you could go and get a massage or even do some relaxation techniques and aromatherapy candles during the day if your kids are napping or if you get a moment to yourself (rare with 3 kids, but you never know). Learning to control anxiety is the key. It could also be hormones too-- whenever my period is coming, I get awful D, so I know hormones have something to do with it. If that's it, hopefully they will readjust eventually! Good luck!


----------

